# Homemade StackMat Tournament Display [Prototype]



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 17, 2015)

My brother and I have built this functioning tournament display using an old clock 7 segment display and some circuit wizardry.


March Update!




The Tournament Display Unit is compatible with all the StackMat Version Gen2 and up. (It is untested with the QJ and Yuxin timers.) 
It is tripod mountable for easy displaying, assembly and disassembly.
Please leave any questions in the comments, we will be setting up a webpage to purchase these units shortly.
The case is custom molded high quality urethane, the board is powered by a 9-volt or a USB cord. (Batteries and Cords will NOT be included with the product although we will be sure to give you a link where you can buy them.)
To get in line on our pre-order list please send me an email: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome!


Thanks bro! Now just to wait for the 7 seg's from China to ship..... =)


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 17, 2015)

noice, hopefully this can be a cheaper option than the official speedstack displays


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 17, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> noice, hopefully this can be a cheaper option than the official speedstack displays



Thanks!

Our goal is to be able to produce these on demand for ~$15-25 USD, only a quarter of what Speedstacks Charges.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 17, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Our goal is to be able to produce these on demand for ~$15-25 USD, only a quarter of what Speedstacks Charges.



dudegj


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 17, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Our goal is to be able to produce these on demand for ~$15-25 USD, only a quarter of what Speedstacks Charges.



inb4 they sue


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yep, yep, yep, where do I sign up?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 18, 2015)

If the project becomes finalized, will you consider making a tutorial?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok, so we are looking to order some 7 seg LED displays and were wondering, what size digits would be best? color (red?)? Do you know where we can get a bunch of them for a decent price? 
We are thinking 3 Larger for the seconds/minutes and 3 smaller ones for the decimals. 

Thanks!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> If the project becomes finalized, will you consider making a tutorial?



Possibly.... as i'm typing this my brother is like no no no, anyone _could_ wire it up, the trick is the code, and the final product, which since we own a 3D printer and our dad has a polyurethane molding business we can make look pretty nice.
We have spent about 20 bucks on this project so far, and still need to order LEDS and more computer chips PCB's etc, all in all buying it would be better,
a.) if we mass(ish) produce them we should be able to make them work nicely and look good. 
b.) it's cheaper to buy in gross amounts rather than buying single stuff, so you'd probably end up spending more
c.) my brother needs to boost his self esteem, and your purchase would help do that


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 18, 2015)

Have you put any thought into final dimensions, screen size, stand/holding mechanism? You have so much more to add still and are at $20. Speedstacks sells theirs for $90 on there website.

-Doug


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 18, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Have you put any thought into final dimensions, screen size, stand/holding mechanism? You have so much more to add still and are at $20. Speedstacks sells theirs for $90 on there website.
> 
> -Doug



We are thinking we can cast a tripod screw into the molding, we aren't sure how big the screen will be- the larger the exponentially more expensive  hopefully buying in mass will offset costs for us, the highest we should be selling it would be $50, that's if we can't find anything reasonably priced.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 18, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> We are thinking we can cast a tripod screw into the molding, we aren't sure how big the screen will be- the larger the exponentially more expensive  hopefully buying in mass will offset costs for us, the highest we should be selling it would be $50, that's if we can't find anything reasonably priced.



If you are thinking of marketing this, you definitely need to figure out what people want the most. The speedstack displays are nice, but personally I would only want a display that is at most half that size. One that I could easily put on a tripod or a computer desk near me.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 18, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> If you are thinking of marketing this, you definitely need to figure out what people want the most. The speedstack displays are nice, but personally I would only want a display that is at most half that size. One that I could easily put on a tripod or a computer desk near me.



I agree, i want one that works for my youtube vids, not necessarily for tournaments, the first model we are making will be $20-25 have roughly .8" LED display digits, and should be the size of a point and shoot camera, maybe a bit bigger. Also due to the price of Larger LED displays we'd for tourney size ones we'd have to charge more like $35-45.
I'm gonna put a poll up soon....


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 18, 2015)

If you can make bigger and Gen3 compatible ones, this could be a great cost-reducing alternative for competitions. I can imagine that many regions, especially newer ones, struggle with the cost of displays.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 18, 2015)

I was about to buy a timer and display... May just have to wait.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 18, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> If you can make bigger and Gen3 compatible ones, this could be a great cost-reducing alternative for competitions. I can imagine that many regions, especially newer ones, struggle with the cost of displays.



Yes! i was going to ask if this would be comp legal or not! thanks bro


----------



## NTCuber (Oct 18, 2015)

Your prototype is amazing, I wish you the best in mass producing it!


----------



## illius (Oct 18, 2015)

The trouble with this is that it is not difficult to do, and it has been done numerous times before. Your product is great and all, but there are tutorials to show one how to build exactly the same thing!


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2015)

This is so cool! Gj!


----------



## timeless (Oct 18, 2015)

how would you go about bypassing the speedstacks timer patents ? do you foresee any lawsuits in the near feature if this project is successful?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 18, 2015)

timeless said:


> how would you go about bypassing the speedstacks timer patents ? do you foresee any lawsuits in the near feature if this project is successful?



Well, I remember this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6WsOnkERyQ

Lin Chen's 7x7 WR, and the display looks like it was from a 3rd party.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice work! Awesome!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 18, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## kalimero (Nov 9, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Well, I remember this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6WsOnkERyQ
> 
> Lin Chen's 7x7 WR, and the display looks like it was from a 3rd party.



Looks like a Z-Timer:
http://world.taobao.com/item/36878218901.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.hpH6P7#detail


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 10, 2015)

And we just got the PCB's today!!!


Edit: if anyone knows how to make the pic appear on the page pls let me know, thx


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 10, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> And we just got the PCB's today!!!
> View attachment 5715
> 
> Edit: if anyone knows how to make the pic appear on the page pls let me know, thx



looks good, hopefully you can get this working, I'd definitely get a bunch for comps.


----------



## timeless (Jan 14, 2016)

any blueprints available? this would make a good diy project for me, so i can learn from it as well since i am studying in a field related to this


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys, just wanted to post an update about this project as we are getting very close to being able to release our first batch of product! Pictures will be coming shortly... 
We will be setting up a paypal link on our webpage to purchase these shortly!
It is able to work with gen2 3 and pro timers (not tested with QJ or the other offbrand timers), it has a 1/4 - 20 nut in it enabling it to mount to standard tripods. It can be powered by a usb or 9 volt battery.
Each LED digit is a 1 inch LED, and displays 2 decimals of accuracy (even with timers that have 3, it truncates not rounds)
I'm excited to hear your feedback! 

-CW23


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to post an update about this project as we are getting very close to being able to release our first batch of product! Pictures will be coming shortly...
> We will be setting up a paypal link on our webpage to purchase these shortly!
> It is able to work with gen2 3 and pro timers (not tested with QJ or the other offbrand timers), it has a 1/4 - 20 nut in it enabling it to mount to standard tripods. It can be powered by a usb or 9 volt battery.
> Each LED digit is a 1 inch LED, and displays 2 decimals of accuracy (even with timers that have 3, it truncates not rounds)
> ...



Sweet! Now you have to make sure it works with gen 4


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Sweet! Now you have to make sure it works with gen 4



Gen4 should have the same output as the gen3, as the gen4 demo timers are compatible with the same displays as before.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 24, 2016)

is it just me or do the 1 inch LEDs seem kinda small to me.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Feb 25, 2016)

Here are some pics! 


Note: These are the prototype housings and not the final rendition.


----------



## DTCuber (Feb 25, 2016)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Here are some pics!
> View attachment 5915
> View attachment 5914
> Note: These are the prototype housings and not the final rendition.



Nice!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Mar 16, 2016)

And The Release Video has been edited into the first post! be sure to watch it and get on the preorder list!


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 9, 2016)

Where on the Picture in Post #27 are the current-limiting resistors?
I only see one resistor, a lot of Capacitors(C1...9), the ISP(CON1), the main µC(Atmega?), one mosfet (P1), the quartz(C7) with 22pF capacitors(CC1 and CC2) and the 5 7-Segment-Displays. The other IC is maybe a led driver (for segments), like the ULN2003.
But I can say more when I see the other side.


----------

